# Most important Drill Press features?



## Valid8r (Nov 8, 2008)

I'm in the market for a drill press (probably used). Not sure but I think I will end up getting a floor vs bench model.

Any thoughts?

Thanks in advance,
Jon


----------



## Handyman (Jan 2, 2008)

Valid8r said:


> I'm in the market for a drill press (probably used). Not sure but I think I will end up getting a floor vs bench model.
> 
> Any thoughts?
> 
> ...


Well there's a few things that make life with a drill press better. One (and not in any order) is a light, another would be a depth stop. And a table that tilts come in real handy. Mine is a "Chin Shin" or as you seen it in Sear, a "Craftsman". It has a 16 speed 3 pulley belt drive, a 1/2 removable chuck, a table that not only spins in a circle, but swings left and right and tilts 360*. Mine is a 3/4 model Meaning it to short to sit on the floor and to tall to sit on a work bench. I built a 24" bench to bolt it to. One more thing I have done was to take the set screws out that lock the head to the post and replace them with 2 3" threaded knobs. I did this so I could swing the head 90* and drill something sitting on the floor. I have the base mounted right up to the edge of the bench.


----------



## user4178 (Apr 18, 2008)

A built in light as handyman mentioned is nice to have, a keyless chuck, and a belt tension lever.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Woodchuck1957 said:


> A built in light as handyman mentioned is nice to have, a keyless chuck, and a belt tension lever.


Would you really want a keyless chuck? I would think that on a drill press I would want the capability to really torque down on that chuck.


g


----------



## Handyman (Jan 2, 2008)

I have to agree with GeorgeC I keyless chuck wouldn't be a good thing. They are designed to hold as the drill motor spins in order to tighten the bit. Drill presses are gear reduced and holding the chuck while the motor is on would be a good way to loose a hand and an arm. Something to think about.


----------



## user4178 (Apr 18, 2008)

Hell I don't know George, I have a keyless chuck on mine and it works ok. But then again I'm just an uneducated and unemployed dumbass, don't pay attention to anything I say. I'm on the verge of hanging all this BS up.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Heck, I was happy just to have one that didn't shake, had ample capacity, and decent HP. :yes: Getting the chuck mounted squarely can have a huge effect on the end performance of any DP.


----------



## Handyman (Jan 2, 2008)

Woodchuck1957 In not way did I try to undermine your opinion. On a large drill press like mine, it would not be a good idea. On a small bench top it would mostlikely be ok. The one thing I like about this forum is getting eveyones opinion, Right, Wrong, or Indiffrent, it is just an opinion. I don't always agree with everyone here, but I appreciate everyone imput. Sorry if I stepped on any toes. Handyman.


----------



## user4178 (Apr 18, 2008)

It's not you Handyman, or George, or anyone else in this thread. I'm just tired and worn out, and need to keep my opinions to myself.


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

Don't write off Central Machinery. That same Chin Shin drill press... I.E. Craftsman, Ridgid (I think) and a few others, is also featured at Harbor Freight with the same warranty, just a different paint job. 

The ITEM 43378-9VGA gets exceptionally good reviews. No light, but that is easy enough to add...

Capacity, quill travel, accuracy, speed selections, and durability are all good things. Good quill travel is hard to find. Generally speaking, quill travel over 3-7/8" is a very rare thing. You shouldn't have any trouble cross drilling 4x4s though...


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

dbhost said:


> Don't write off Central Machinery. That same Chin Shin drill press... I.E. Craftsman, Ridgid (I think) and a few others, is also featured at Harbor Freight with the same warranty, just a different paint job.
> 
> The ITEM 43378-9VGA gets exceptionally good reviews. No light, but that is easy enough to add...
> 
> Capacity, quill travel, accuracy, speed selections, and durability are all good things. Good quill travel is hard to find. Generally speaking, quill travel over 3-7/8" is a very rare thing. You shouldn't have any trouble cross drilling 4x4s though...


+1...my experience with the HF 38142 13" benchtop DP has been excellent. It's been surprisingly good, and was $144 on sale.


----------



## BHOFM (Oct 14, 2008)

I have a bench top Delta with tilt table and depth stop.
I got a magnet lite at Harbor Freight that sticks to the
support post and it works fine. Eight speed, 1/2"
chuck, very smooth running, quick change speeds
with belt tensioning lever.

One thing I would like to have is a bit more power.
I use it with a 4" sanding drum and with oak, I can
stop the thing any time with just a bit of pressure.
I have learned to live with it. It has never stopped
with a drill bit. 

I have a milling table for it and use router bits
to do fine work.


----------



## coffeetime (Dec 28, 2006)

I have the 16 speed floor model, imported. Here is a list of things that annoy me about it.
1) 16 speed on 3 pullys - too much trouble to change speeds. I think 8 speeds on 2 pulleys would be fine and a lot less trouble to change. Do you think you would ever use all 16 speeds?
2) Spindal play. Mine has too much play in the spindal. Really it is not much play but when you are trying to be dead on ....It also seems to magnify any bend in a drill.
3) Power. Even in the low speeds I stop this thing in softer woods like pine. So you can imagine what boring a big hole in oak is like.

Mike


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

coffeetime said:


> I have the 16 speed floor model, imported. Here is a list of things that annoy me about it.
> 1) 16 speed on 3 pullys - too much trouble to change speeds. I think 8 speeds on 2 pulleys would be fine and a lot less trouble to change. Do you think you would ever use all 16 speeds?
> 2) Spindal play. Mine has too much play in the spindal. Really it is not much play but when you are trying to be dead on ....It also seems to magnify any bend in a drill.
> 3) Power. Even in the low speeds I stop this thing in softer woods like pine. So you can imagine what boring a big hole in oak is like.
> ...


What model # is yours? They have several 16 speed floor models, and have phased several older designs out... The one I looked at has 8 steps on 2 pulleys. That benchtop mentioned above also is often talked about well.


----------



## Davet (Nov 16, 2007)

If you have room for a floor model, I recommend the DELTA 17-950L 16.5-Inch Drill Press. :thumbsup:
The table made specifically for wood workers, not only tilts side to side but also tilts forward.
I bought mine several years ago for about $269.00 on a special sale at Lowes. They are in the $300 - $400 dollar price range now, but is well worth the money.

16-1/2" Drill Press, Large, 18" x 14", Woodworker-Friendly Table With T-Slots, Table Tilts 0-90 Degrees Left & Right Or 45 Degrees Forward For The Most Versatility In Drilling Angles, 4" x 4" Removable Table Insert For Large Bits Or Drum Sanding, Dual Lasers That Project A Bright Red Crosshair At The Point Of Bit Contact, Full 3-7/8" Quill Stroke For Drilling Applications, Quick-Release Quill Lock, Adjustable-Position, Locking Depth Stop For Accurate Measurement & Repeatability, Dual Pulley Design For 12 Speed Choices, 1/2HP, 120V Induction Motor, 5/8" Capacity Chuck & Key, Taper Shank Adapter, Laser Pod, Belts & Pulleys, 2 Year Warranty.


----------



## Nancy Laird (May 7, 2007)

Quill travel! That is important to many people. Take a look at the Steel City model:

*FULL 6" STROKE MAKES THE STEEL CITY™ 17" DRILL PRESS STAND OUT *
*LETS YOU DRILL 30% DEEPER THAN MOST DRILL PRESSES IN ITS CLASS* *With its split head casting design*, the *STEEL CITY™ 20520 17" Drill Press* gives you the ability to compensate for wear and ensure quill accuracy over the life of the machine:

3/4HP, 115/230VAC, 10/5A, 1PH, 1,725 RPM motor - 16 speeds (_215-2,720 RPM_); 5/8" chuck w/quill lock. 
Rack and pinion raising/lowering mechanism. 3-1/8" column dia.; #2 MT; 24" chuck to table; 43-3/4" chuck to base. 
External Micro-Adjustable Depth Stop is easily accessible for faster, more accurate depth adjustments for repetitive drilling. 
12" x 12" cast iron table tilts 90°, left and right. 
Includes step pulleys, poly V-belts, chuck key, drift key, lamp attachment (_bulb not included_) and instruction manual. 
69"H x 14"W x 27"D. 
Net weight 227 lbs.; 251 lbs. shipping weight. 
Five year manufacturer's warranty. 
Imported.

Quill travel is 6 inches!! And it's in the neighborhood of $600.00.

See it here: http://www.woodworker.com/cgi-bin/FULLPRES.exe?PARTNUM=020-520&search=Steel City Drill Press


----------



## Howard Ferstler (Sep 27, 2007)

Woodchuck1957 said:


> Hell I don't know George, I have a keyless chuck on mine and it works ok. But then again I'm just an uneducated and unemployed dumbass, don't pay attention to anything I say. I'm on the verge of hanging all this BS up.


I recently had to use a half-iinch shaft, 3.25-inch forstner bit with my floor-standing Ridgid unit, which has a 5/8-iinch chuck (drilling cutouts for clock-making projects), and believe me a keyless chuck simply would not have done the work. Heck, even my keyed chuck tended to slip at times. I suppose the bit should have had a hex shaft, but this one did not and I had to take it real easy to keep the bit from slipping.

Howard Ferstler


----------



## Handyman (Jan 2, 2008)

coffeetime;.... 3) Power. Even in the low speeds I stop this thing in softer woods like pine. So you can imagine what boring a big hole in oak is like. Mike[/quote said:


> [quote=BHOFM
> One thing I would like to have is a bit more power.
> I use it with a 4" sanding drum and with oak, I can
> stop the thing any time with just a bit of pressure.
> ...


----------



## Tony B (Jul 30, 2008)

*Most important feature to me is.....*

variable speed. The DP I have now is the first one I ever owned with Variable Speed. Right now it is the only DP I own and I use it for small bits and large bits as well as spade bits, forstner bits, router bits and drum sanding. 
I would never own another belt/pulley driven DP again.
I wish it had a keyless chuck, my next one will. 
I have a keyless drill chuck on my lathe and I love it.


----------



## user4178 (Apr 18, 2008)

Tony, is your a belt driven with a Reeves drive ? ( expanding-contracting pully ) Or a gear drive ?


----------



## Tony B (Jul 30, 2008)

*Woodchuck*

I have no idea what kind of drive it is. It is a Ryobi and I bought it new I think from Home Depot. It wasnt too expensive. When you first move the handle, it is kinda stiff and then moves easier as you go along, if that helps. Maybe I could find a pic of my shop and see the model. What ever the drive, it beats the hell out of changing belts.


----------



## Rocket Scientist (Jun 14, 2011)

*Help about depth stop*

I have a Central Machinery drill press (tabletop model) that was bought second-hand. It works ver well but the depth stop is missing. Can anybody help me in finding a kit that I can retrofit to my machine? Thanks for any help!


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Harbor Freight has online manuals*

http://manuals.harborfreight.com/manuals/44000-44999/44836.pdf
Central Machinery is the name that Harbor Freight uses for some machines.
Part 17 B is a depth stop rod. Actually any threaded redi-rod will work as long as you can attach it to the casting. A through hole or threaded Metric. Then use a pair of nuts to run up or down for stops.


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

woodnthings said:


> http://manuals.harborfreight.com/manuals/44000-44999/44836.pdf
> Central Machinery is the name that Harbor Freight uses for some machines.
> Part 17 B is a depth stop rod. Actually any threaded redi-rod will work as long as you can attach it to the casting. A through hole or threaded Metric. Then use a pair of nuts to run up or down for stops.


Bill your incorrect there. the depth control is a knob next to the handle on the model you showed. Look at top of page 10 of your link. Shop Fox and some Grizzly models also use that depth gauge. It works but I prefer the old style threaded rod.


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

The things I think are important or but not necessarily in order. 

Motor size and speeds
Throat size and quill travel
Table size and function (tilt, rotate etc)

Less important but nice

Light


----------



## Dany2011 (Apr 10, 2011)

*Anyone here has a Jet JDP -12 inch*

I know I don't have the full Floor Drill Press Monster
I have a JET 12 inch Top Table Press. Reason the size of my place and the weight of these Full Press 300 to 600 Pounds press good luck to move these. LOL 

I was wondering if any one have or had a chance, or experience to removed the belt from the top of the plastic case of the JDP 12 JET
and redo what the Chinese has done to the grease crap, and the cheap Driving belt.
My Drill Press run like an old Engine make noise, and it's a brand new one just receive a day ago.
I have to find a new driving belt made in the US, and not in China 
even made in Taiwan will be OK but 
Anyone has changed a driving belt before, and it's made in the us? 
where to get it?
I have the Super Lubes grease I order in Amazon.com I will clean all Chinese grease crap, and replace by the Super lube that will make a big differences for the noise 
It's a great Machine the JET but the Chinese Made it it's awful 
they don't gave a dam how they made it, it's working so far 
but the noise I have to leave with it until I found a new Driving belt
like these one you have in a Brand new Mercedes they don't make noise I can't imagine they build Mercedes in China what that will be LOL 

Thank you 
Dany


----------



## eagle49 (Mar 22, 2011)

I like an crank up and down table. Read the safety rules before you use it, they can dangerous.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

I here everyone talk about harbor freight isn't that stuff throw away junk !!!


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

About the only thing that I can say is make sure that the brand name has more than 3 letters in its name.


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

Dominick said:


> I here everyone talk about harbor freight isn't that stuff throw away junk !!!



Some things can be but not everything is. I have the 20" drill press and I like it. 

1 1/2 hp motor
12 speeds
4" quill travel
20" throat
large table that tilts & rotates
light
heavy as hell

the only thing I'm not thrilled with is the stop. It is a dial on the handle not the threaded rod and nut. It works just had to get use to it. definitely not a deal breaker. I got it on sale and used a 20% off coupon, saving $200.


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

A foot pedal makes mortising and repetitive drilling much easier


----------



## Taylormade (Feb 3, 2011)

rrich said:


> About the only thing that I can say is make sure that the brand name has more than 3 letters in its name.


Rich, are you basing that statement solely on drill presses or do you not like Jet equipment in general? Just curious.


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

Taylormade said:


> Rich, are you basing that statement solely on drill presses or do you not like Jet equipment in general? Just curious.


Drill presses. My Jet contractor saw was great but has been replaced by a UniSaw.

There is a problem where the way that the bottom of the belt enclosure and motor are made that prevents correct alignment of the pulleys. I was told by Jet CS "TS" in so many words.

Yes, I bought the drill press new.

I do not dislike other jet equipment. 

Long story, short version. It seems that when Jet customer support was moved into the WMH umbrella that their service went to H*** in the proverbial hand basket. 

Since the drill press, I have not purchased other Jet equipment. Because of the DP, the cabinet saw purchase was a UniSaw and lately, it seems that Grizzly has been getting my money. That's over 4 grand to Grizzly for lack of a simple, "Take it apart this way, modify the part this way and reassemble." It has always been a "Tell me how to fix it." issue. After a few phone calls and a zillion e-mail I decided that life was too short to deal with people that weren't interested in helping. 

In contrast, Grizzly has called me three times about a missing but non-functional screw. We finally figured out why the screw was missing and that two engineers needed to communicate. :laughing:


----------



## Nick Ferry (Feb 23, 2011)

I only have room for a bench top model - i have the Ryobi DP102L 10 in. Drill Press - got it from HD on sale a few years back for around $110 - does its job fairly well for the price - keep in mind i ALWAYS check everything for square and whatnot before using on any project - it has a tendency to get bumped out of wack from time to time by "shop trolls" or me - oops - 

you know they say the second thing to go in old age is your memory - the first i forgot


----------



## Pirate (Jul 23, 2009)

Most important feature in a dp, is a designed in place for the chuck key!
Actually, just a pet peeve of mine, that the last 2 drill presses didn't have a spot for the key, yet, my "new" one (1960's vintage craftsman) has a hole for it on the post/table mount.

Used floor model dp's around here, start at about $100 - $125, when you can find one for sale. Don't see many for sale. I bought the first one I saw for $100, and kept it, until a better one popped up.

The first one (chiwanese) had a crank up table. The 60's CM, doesn't.
With an aux table on it, it was a pain to raise.
A pulley, rope, and a weight that rides inside the post, helped this, so It's no big deal.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*you are so right!*

I stuggled with chains and ropes and tethers until the light went off...DUH :blink:
I ended up using a bar magnet , 2 for $1.89 Meijers, which I stuck to the face of the housing just above the chuck. The key goes down tightens, and then goes back up and sticks there in plain sight. Work greats and I've done it on all my drill presses.  bill

Other features are length of quill travel. Get the maximum you can, since deep holes require an second table height setting... PITA :thumbdown:

Belt changes should a matter of a release of tension, shift the belt up or down then tighten the release. I have a variable speed Delta in the fleet. I love just being able to "dial a speed". I keep the big 20" 1/1/2 HP Jet set on slow for drilling largeer hole in steel. A 15" Craftsman is set to medium about 800 RPM for medium holes in steel and Forstners. The 10" Craftsman runs 1500 RPM and is for smaller holes. 

The magnet will also hold your second bit or countersink when changing out tooling.  bill


----------

